# hay guys new member from adelaide



## jybhp (Nov 22, 2015)

i was just wondering if i could get some advice my collection was stolen a few years ago and i havent renewed my basic permit how can i go about it cheers


----------



## Smurf (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey there, I'm in Adelaide too (seems there's a lot less of us around than the eastern states). The sucks about stolen collection, what did you have? 
I am not sure what the deal is if you had an old permit that expired, but here's the link to download an application for a new basic permit -http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/managing-natural-resources/Plants_Animals/Permits_licences/Native_animals_in_captivity/Keep_Sell_Permits/Keep_Sell_Permit_Basic
I think they will just treat you as a new permit holder, rather than reactivate you old permit.


----------



## jybhp (Nov 22, 2015)

hay smurf im just about to start my collection again with a bhp i had a pair of mertins a pair of golden jungles and a pair of albino darwins yea it did suck but im going to start again now i have the time im on the look out for a female black head just got hold of a 7 foot male


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi JYBHP,
Give DEWNR a ring and ask. They might reactivate your old number when you pay, or as Smurf says they might just give you a whole new one. They are pretty good to deal with.
That's a bummer losing your collection. Break in or someone you know?


----------



## jybhp (Nov 23, 2015)

hay pinefamily it was just a brake in while i was at work the little p...... even took my tanks yea i will give them a call today cheers for the replys guys


----------

